# Fox's Widescreen digital signal



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Is it just my local or has Fox just providing the 4:3 video for Firefly and John Doe tonight.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Our Fox is not currently broadcasting in "Wonderous High Resolution 480P" right now, but Firefly was in a 16:9 aspect ratio and JD was 4:3. Bummer.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

John Doe was in the infamous High Resolution Widescreen also.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Yeah, put my local didn't provide it...


----------

